# Chubby Gorilla Bottles in Cape Town?



## lt_sparky (22/8/17)

Title says it all.

Does anybody know where I can get chubby bottles in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/8/17)

@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/8/17)

lt_sparky said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get chubby bottles in Cape Town?


How many are you wanting because we supply Retail and to the Wholesale.


----------

